# Ist 64Bit bei Gentoo mittlerweile problemlos

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

nach vielen Jahren des Wartens habe ich bald mein Core2Duo.

Jetzt stellt sich bei 4 GB RAM natürlich die Frage, ob ich gleich auf 64 Bit mein System erstellen soll. Es gibt 2 Dinge, wo ich nicht so genau weiter weiss, aber evtl. habe ich auch andere Probleme vergessen?

1. Adobe Flash: Es soll angeblich eine 64 Bit Linux Version geben. Läuft die stabil? Wenn nicht, ist das gefrickel mit dem 32 Bit wrapper für 32Bit Flash stabil?

2. Bei Gentoo ist der GCC leider noch immer erst in der Version 4.1.x stabil. Ich habe mal gelesen, das ab 4.3 eine besondere Unterstützung für Core2Duo dazugekommen ist. Bringts das, oder eher warten und auch so problemlos arbeiten? Welche march=xx verwendet man denn dann bei 4.3; bei 4.1 ist es doch nocoa, oder?

sun-jre: alles okay?

Vielen Dank

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo, ich mache es mal kurz  :Wink: 

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 1. Adobe Flash: Es soll angeblich eine 64 Bit Linux Version geben. Läuft die stabil? Wenn nicht, ist das gefrickel mit dem 32 Bit wrapper für 32Bit Flash stabil?

 

Ja, es gibt eine 64 Bit Version, die stabil läuft und bei mir lief es auch vorher mit Wrapper stabil.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Bei Gentoo ist der GCC leider noch immer erst in der Version 4.1.x stabil. Ich habe mal gelesen, das ab 4.3 eine besondere Unterstützung für Core2Duo dazugekommen ist. Bringts das, oder eher warten und auch so problemlos arbeiten? Welche march=xx verwendet man denn dann bei 4.3; bei 4.1 ist es doch nocoa, oder?

 

Nun... Ich habe hier die aktuellste GCC-Testing-Version im Einsatz und keine Probleme. Aber du kannst natürlich auch den stable GCC mit march=nocona nehmen. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Performance-Unterschied das ergibt, aber ich denke nicht, dass es sooo viel ist...

 *Quote:*   

> sun-jre: alles okay?

 

Inzwischen ja. Hier gab es lange kein 64 Bit Plug-In für FireFox und man konnte/musste IcedTea oder ähnliches nehmen. Doch mit der Version 1.6.0.12 (richtig so?) hat SUN endlich ein natives 64 Bit Plug-In geliefert.

Ansonsten kann ich persönlich sagen, dass ich absolut keine Probleme mit meinem 64 Bit Gentoo habe.

----------

## avx

Flash läuft hier im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten durchaus akzeptabel(in O10a) - ergo, es frisst CPU wie Sau, aber abgestürtzt ist es mir zumindest seit ~7 Monaten nicht.

Ob gcc-4.3 was bringt, mh, Benchmarks hab ich nicht gemacht, aber negative Effekte hab ich mit -march=core2 noch nicht erlebt.

sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.12 läuft hier auch ohne Mucken, jedenfalls abseits des Browsers, da hab ich's noch nicht benötigt.

End vom Lied, für mich keine nennenswerten Probleme mit ~amd64, manchmal kleinere Bugs, aber die waren immer schnell gefixt.

----------

## mv

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 1. Adobe Flash: Es soll angeblich eine 64 Bit Linux Version geben. Läuft die stabil?

 

Ich nutze es kaum, und Adobe-Sachen sind wohl nie wirklich stabil. Aber mir ist bislang kein Unterschied zu 32 Bit aufgefallen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Gentoo ist der GCC leider noch immer erst in der Version 4.1.x stabil.

 

Na und? Niemand hindert Dich, sys-devel/gcc nach /etc/portage/package.keywords einzutragen. Ein paar weitere Pakete musst Du dort ebenfalls eintragen, weil sich erst die Testing-Versionen mit gcc-4.3.3 kompilieren lassen, aber das siehst Du ja an den Fehlern.

 *Quote:*   

> march=xx verwendet man denn dann bei 4.3

 

Wenn Du kein distcc verwendest natürlich -march=native. Ansonsten würde ich's halt mit -march=core2 versuchen?

----------

## SvenFischer

Danke für die fixen Antworten!

Weitere Tretminen!?!?!:

- Adobe Acrobat Reader

- Crossover

- Wine

- win(32)codecs (bzw. dessen64 Bit Version)

----------

## musv

Hier läuft amd64 eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend. Falls du keinerlei Einschränkungen erwarten willst, solltest du multilib verwenden. Also ganz ohne 32bit kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht aus.

Adobe Acrobat Reader:

Läuft als 32bit über multilib. Im Opera (64bit) funktioniert das Acroread-Plugin, im Firefox nicht. 

Crossover: *shrug* nie verwendet.

Wine: Läuft als Windows-32bit-Emulation. 64bit ist möglich, compiliert aber nicht durch und wäre dann auch nicht kompatibel zu 32bit-Anwendungen aus Windows.

win(32)codecs (bzw. dessen64 Bit Version): Brauchst du unter 64bit nicht mehr. mplayer spielt irgendwie trotzdem alles ab, wofür ich unter 32bit die win32codecs gebraucht hab. Realplayer- und Quicktimeformat funktioniert ebenfalls.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hier läuft amd64 eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend. Falls du keinerlei Einschränkungen erwarten willst, solltest du multilib verwenden. Also ganz ohne 32bit kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht aus.

 

Kleine Anmerkung: jedes Profil von amd64/2008.0 ist afaik felsenfest multilib, bis auf no-multilib.

----------

## SvenFischer

Crossover schreibt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux distribution (32 bit, or 64 bit with 32 bit compatibility library installed)

 

Ist das die multilib? Wird die denn automatisch installiert beim 2008.0 Profil, oder was habe ich da noch zu beachten?

----------

## hitachi

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hier läuft amd64 eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend. Falls du keinerlei Einschränkungen erwarten willst, solltest du multilib verwenden. Also ganz ohne 32bit kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht aus.
> 
> Adobe Acrobat Reader:
> 
> Läuft als 32bit über multilib. 
> ...

 

Ist multilib eine USE Flag oder wie kommt das ins System?

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] app-text/acroread-8.1.3  USE="cups ldap nsplugin -minimal" LINGUAS="de en -da -es -fi -fr -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pt -sv -zh_CN -zh_TW"

 

Was bedeutet dann hier, dass es ein ~64 ebuild gibt? http://packages.larrythecow.org/?v=pkg&c=app-text&s=acroread

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe zu "multilib" zb auch http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml

----------

## SvenFischer

Danke für den Link mit der Einführung in amd64.

- Openoffice kompiliert sauber durch?

- Wie verhält es sich denn im Allgemeinen mit der stabilisiert auf amd64 im Vergleich zu x86? Ist natürlich scheiße, wenn man da ständig breitflächig hinterherhinkt.

- Gibt es einige wichtige Pakete, die gar kein amd64 Flag besitzen? Wenn ja, dann ab in die portage.keywords, oder?

- Ist AMD-ATI binär stabil als 64 Bit?

Ich weiss, das ich nerve. Bei dem schnellen System könnte ich ja auch ersteinmal amd64 ausprobieren, aber was macht man, wenn ich das System produktiv nutzen muss und nicht die Zeit habe für wochenlanges Gefrickel?!

Deshalb vielen Dank an alle, die hier auch gerne Ihre Erfahrungen im Allgemeinen mit amd64 mitteilen.

----------

## Erdie

Eine ganz dumme Frage meinerseits: Wie bekommt man denn die 64bit Version zum Laufen und vor allem wie heißt denn das ebuild der 64bit version? "adobe-flash" ist doch IMHO nur die 32bit Version oder liege ich hier jetzt total falsch?

----------

## hitachi

http://packages.larrythecow.org/?v=pkg&c=net-www&s=netscape-flash

Es gibt eine 64 Version. Ist aber noch nicht so alt  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Danke für den Link mit der Einführung in amd64.
> 
> - Openoffice kompiliert sauber durch?

 

Jawoll ja  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Wie verhält es sich denn im Allgemeinen mit der stabilisiert auf amd64 im Vergleich zu x86? Ist natürlich scheiße, wenn man da ständig breitflächig hinterherhinkt.

 

Läuft bei mir genau so stable wie mein 32 Bit System davor. Also sehr stabil.

 *Quote:*   

> - Gibt es einige wichtige Pakete, die gar kein amd64 Flag besitzen? Wenn ja, dann ab in die portage.keywords, oder?

 

Uhm... Klar GIBT es pakete, die noch kein 64 Bit können... Bei mir persönlich sind es allerdings sehr wenige... ePSXe und... und... Auswendig weiß ich gerade nix, schaue aber gleich/bald mal nach  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> - Ist AMD-ATI binär stabil als 64 Bit?

 

DAS weiß ich wiederum nicht. Habe äußerst selten mit ATI-Karten zu tun... Aber insgesamt sollen die Treiber in der letzten Zeit besser geworden sein...

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiss, das ich nerve.

 

Nicht wirklich.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei dem schnellen System könnte ich ja auch ersteinmal amd64 ausprobieren, aber was macht man, wenn ich das System produktiv nutzen muss und nicht die Zeit habe für wochenlanges Gefrickel?!

 

"Wochenlanges gefrickel" ist das nicht... Zumindest ist es - meiner Erfahrung nach - nicht mehr "gefrickel", als sowieso schon bei einem 32 Bit System.

Man braucht halt nur eine 64 Bit Boot-CD und die entsprechende amd64-stage. Und das "Basis-System" ist ja "schnell" aufgesetzt. Könntest also auch vorsichtshalber 32 Bit und 64 Bit parallel installieren und halt immer bei bedarf/interesse/neugier/etc das andere System booten.

EDIT:

```

 $ equery d emul-linux-x86-baselibs

[ Searching for packages depending on emul-linux-x86-baselibs... ]

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20071214 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20071114 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20080316 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20080418 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20080810 (>=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20071114)

app-emulation/wine-1.1.17 (amd64? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

games-puzzle/world-of-goo-demo-1.40 (amd64? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.55 (multilib & amd64? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.22.87 (amd64 & multilib & 32bit? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 (ncurses & amd64? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta (amd64? app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs)

```

Okay... Das sind die Pakete, die die x86-libs brauchen um im multilib zu laufen.

epsxe ist in meinem package.keywords Verzeichnis:

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords $ grep -ir "x86" .

./games:games-emulation/epsxe x86

./games:games-emulation/psemu-peopsspu x86

./games:games-emulation/psemu-gpupetemesagl x86

./games:games-emulation/psemu-gpupetexgl2 x86

./games:games-emulation/psemu-padjoy x86

```

----------

## Hollowman

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hier läuft amd64 eigentlich ganz zufriedenstellend. Falls du keinerlei Einschränkungen erwarten willst, solltest du multilib verwenden. Also ganz ohne 32bit kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht aus.
> 
> Adobe Acrobat Reader:
> 
> Läuft als 32bit über multilib. Im Opera (64bit) funktioniert das Acroread-Plugin, im Firefox nicht. 
> ...

 

Hi

Das mit Adobe und FireFox stimmt so nicht. FireFox 3 und Acrobat Plugin geht auf 64Bit ohne Probleme. Flash ist seit der Version 10 auch klein Problem mehr. Frisst längst net mehr so viel wie früher. Java Plugin geht auch. OpenOffice auch keine Probleme.

AMD64 stellt kein Problem mehr dar. Mir ist seit Java nichts mehr aufgefallen was nicht geht. Crossover geht auch.

Sebastian

----------

## forrestfunk81

bin seit ~3.5 jahren auf amd64 und "gefrickel" ist das schon lange keins mehr. im desktop bereich läuft eigtl alles problemlos. demeinzigen wo ich hier nicht zustimmen kann ist flash. ist im großen und ganzen ok, die cpu auslastung ist bei weitem nichtmehr so schlimm wie es mal war. aber gelegentlich gibt es seiten, wo flash den firefox mit in den tod reißt (z.b. die videos auf golem). sind allerdings wenige ausnahmen und dafür gibt es ja flashblock.

```

ground0 ~ # eix -I flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.159.0!m!s 10.0.15.3!m!s 10.0.22.87!m!s {32bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.22.87!m!s(10:24:12 AM 03/21/2009)(multilib -32bit)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

----------

## ScytheMan

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> bin seit ~3.5 jahren auf amd64 und "gefrickel" ist das schon lange keins mehr. im desktop bereich läuft eigtl alles problemlos. demeinzigen wo ich hier nicht zustimmen kann ist flash. ist im großen und ganzen ok, die cpu auslastung ist bei weitem nichtmehr so schlimm wie es mal war. aber gelegentlich gibt es seiten, wo flash den firefox mit in den tod reißt (z.b. die videos auf golem). sind allerdings wenige ausnahmen und dafür gibt es ja flashblock.
> 
> ```
> 
> ground0 ~ # eix -I flash
> ...

 

nuja deshalb kann man ja auch nspluginwrapper + netscape-flash mit 32bit useflag laufen lassen.

wenn Flash dann zum zombie wird ist das kein Beinbruch, denn firefox läuft trotzdem weiter

----------

## Hollowman

Also die Golem Videos gehen bei mir Problemlos.

```

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.159.0!m!s 10.0.15.3!m!s 10.0.22.87!m!s {32bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.22.87!m!s(10:53:15 26.02.2009)(multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.19 3.0.7 {bindist custom-optimization dbus debug filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript startup-notification xforms xinerama xprint xulrunner}

     Installed versions:  3.0.7(12:11:36 08.03.2009)(custom-optimization dbus java linguas_de xulrunner -bindist -gnome -iceweasel -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

Sebastian

----------

## SvenFischer

Ergebnis:

Sauschnelle Installation, Openoffice war in einer Stunde und 15 Minuten durch!

Das Installieren war problemlos, bis auf ein paar USE Flags, die ab und zu gesetzt werden mussten um die Pakete zu installieren.

Was funktioniert unter 64 Bit ohne Probleme:

  Java

  Adobe Flash

  Crossover

  Openoffice

  Adobe Acrobat Reader

Leichte Änderungen nötig:

  Moneyplex mit Smartcard Reiner SCT

Was nicht funktioniert:

  fglrx (ATI), Bildschirm schwarz und keine Reaktionen mehr

  -> radeonhd läuft soweit sauber, auch bei Konsolewechsel

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

meine Erfahrung mit 64Bit System.

AMD64 2 Core installation ohne probleme.

2 Gigabyte RAM ist vollkommen ausreichend, ich weiss wenn es ueber 3 Gigabyte geht, braucht man 64 Bit.

Aber ich glaube der Rechner hat noch nie die 2 Gigabyte voll ausgenutzt.

Einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil kann ich beim normalen Arbeiten nicht feststellen, das Laden von der Festplatte

ist meist langsamer als der Processor.

Ich schreibe hier ueber einen Arbeitsrechner, der fuer OpenOffice, Firefox, Email usw. genutzt wird.

Allerdings, wenn ein Programm mal 100 % von einem Processor anfrag wird der andere fuer andere Programme

benutzt. Da liegt ein echter Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, auch beim Kompilieren, ist das deutlich schneller bei manchen Anwendungen.

Aber mal ehrlich, ich weiss nicht wo ich der Vorteil beim Flash Player liegt.

Ob ich jetzt das Video in 32 Bit oder in 64 Bit schaue, macht doch keine Unterschied.

Ich muss das doch eh mit einer vorgegebenen Geschwindigkeit schauen.

Und jetzt noch meine Frage zur Verstaendnis.

Das Flag ~AMD64 ist doch die unstable Version?

Wenn ja wie sieht dann die stable Version aus, einfach AMD64?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## hitachi

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 2 Gigabyte RAM ist vollkommen ausreichend, ich weiss wenn es ueber 3 Gigabyte geht, braucht man 64 Bit.
> 
> Aber ich glaube der Rechner hat noch nie die 2 Gigabyte voll ausgenutzt.

 

Ich habe ein tmpfs im Ram. /var/tmp/portage ist dahin gemountet. Das beschleunigt das Kompilieren noch einmal und die Festplatte wird deutlich geschont. Weiterhin sollte, da das fertige Programm richtig verschoben werden muss, eine mögliche Fragmentierung geringer sein. (Bitte hierauf nicht antworten, sonst wird das hier wieder ganz OT)

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Das Flag ~AMD64 ist doch die unstable Version?
> 
> Wenn ja wie sieht dann die stable Version aus, einfach AMD64? 

 

Wenn man CFLAGS und CHOST richtig hat, ist man doch immer im richtigen stabilen Zweig.

----------

## Erdie

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, wie ich an die 64bit Version komme. Momentan habe ich die Version netscape-flash 10.0.22.87 maskiert, weil sie im 64bit Konquerror nicht funktioniert. Da ich vermutet hatte, dieses könnte bereits 64bit sein, habe ich testweise nspluginwrapper deinstalliert aber es funktionierte immer noch nicht. Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck in meinem Post welche UseFlags ich gesetzt hab. Ich denk ma das Flash selbst ist 32Bit. Läuft aber Problemlos mit dem 64Bit Browser.

Im Konqueror geht das bei mir auch ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen.

In der package.keywords steht das drin: net-www/netscape-flash

Sebastian

----------

## JoHo42

@hitachi

zu 1) Ist eine Moeglichkeit und auch gut.

zu 2) Der Zweig hat nicht mit CFLAGS und CHOST zu tun.

Damit gibst du nur an wie die Source eines Programmes zu uebersetzen ist.

Hat garnichts mit Portage emerge usw.. zu tun. Diese Angaben sind rein fuer den

Uebersetzer.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Was mache ich falsch?

  Du benutzt den konqueror   :Mr. Green: 

Nein, ernsthaft: Obwohl ich den (KDE3.5) konqueror für den luxuriösesten Browser halte, hat er leider massive Kompatibilitätsprobleme; insbesondere java und flash scheinen nur zufällig auf manchen Rechnern zu funktionieren - unabhängig von 32 oder 64 Bit.  Der Konqueror von KDE4 stürzt ohnehin so oft ab, dass man damit (noch) nicht arbeiten möchte, und von brauchbarer Plugin-Unterstützung ist er noch weiter entfernt.

----------

## gimpel

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, wie ich an die 64bit Version komme. Momentan habe ich die Version netscape-flash 10.0.22.87 maskiert, weil sie im 64bit Konquerror nicht funktioniert. Da ich vermutet hatte, dieses könnte bereits 64bit sein, habe ich testweise nspluginwrapper deinstalliert aber es funktionierte immer noch nicht. Was mache ich falsch?

 

Ich hatte hier auch Probleme damit im firefox.

Das ebuild installiert per default beides, den 64bit und den 32bit plugin. Nachdem ich es mit USE="-32bit" installiert hatte, lief es problemlos.

Scheint als kommen die sich in die Quere.

----------

## b3cks

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich es mit USE="-32bit" installiert hatte, lief es problemlos.
> 
> Scheint als kommen die sich in die Quere.

 

Das ist wohl der springende Punkt. So ist es bei mir auch gesetzt und es klappt problemlos.

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe seit Jahren ein 64Bit System und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Bei Flash bin ich ganz froh das es nur im FF-bin geht und nicht im nativen FF. So habe ich per Default kein Flash-Plugin und wenn ich mal ein brauche starte ich eben den 32Bit Browser. Ich mag halt kein Flash und so ist mir das lieber als Flash immer zu unterdrücken. Lieber garnicht erst installiert.

----------

## hitachi

Also das verstehe ich jetzt mal absolut nicht. Firefox gibt mir diesen Hinweis:

 *Quote:*   

> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; de; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009031512 Gentoo Firefox/3.0.7

 

Dazu dann noch folgendes bei emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.7  USE="dbus java startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="de en en_GB -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"
> 
> net-www/netscape-flash-10.0.22.87  USE="(multilib) -32bit" 

 

Wo steht dort, dass flash nur mit FF-bin funktioniert? Ich hatte bis jetzt auf keiner einzigen Seite irgendwelche Probleme.

Siehe zB

----------

## Anarcho

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Also das verstehe ich jetzt mal absolut nicht. Firefox gibt mir diesen Hinweis:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; de; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009031512 Gentoo Firefox/3.0.7 
> 
> Dazu dann noch folgendes bei emerge:
> ...

 

Flash an sich (ohne wrapper) funktionierte bis vor kurzem mit mit 32 Bit Versionen von FF. Seit kurzem gibt es aber auch eine 64Bit Version von Flash welche ich aber nicht installiert habe (extra).

----------

